# [SOLVED]Modulparameter Kernel eingebauten Modul übergeben?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich besitze hier ein Thinkpad X200 Tablet.

Dort drin ist eine Intel WiFi 5300 Karte.

Per Default kann die Karte nur Channel 1-11. Ich benötige aber Channel 12 und 13.

Laut folgenden Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275279 muss ich dem Modul cfg80211 den Parameter ieee80211_regdom="EU" übergeben.

Der Punkt ist, bei mir ist alles fix im Kernel eingebaut, habe also kein Modul was nachgeladen wird.

Ich habe es bereits in der grub.conf mit dem Kernelparameter cfg80211.ieee80211_regdom="EU" probiert. Leider scheint es nicht zu klappen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren könnte, außer jetzt cfg80211 als Modul zu bauen?Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Feb 03, 2009 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Vertrau niemals Unbuntu  :Wink: 

Infos wie man die regulator domain ändert findest du hier: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA#Changingregulatorydomains

Grund warum der Parameter bei dir nicht funktioniert:

 *Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt wrote:*   

> What:   old static regulatory information and ieee80211_regdom module parameter
> 
> When:   2.6.29
> 
> Why:    The old regulatory infrastructure has been replaced with a new one
> ...

 

----------

## ConiKost

Ich danke!  :Smile: 

Es funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

----------

